# p. vitattus sick HELP HELP !!



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

hi!
i´m miguel, from spain, sorry with my english, but i really need your help. one week and a half ago y bought one phyllobates vitattus, i dont see the frog since the last fryday, but yesterday i founded it (the frog) it has lost her colour (before it has blue colour in the legs but now it has a grey colour), she doesn´t eat anything and she is static a lot, in 13 hours she only has moved one inche  i´m very worried and i dont want her to die....

bye and thanks for the atention 

PD: in a moment i will post photos


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello Miguel,

Can you fully describe the enclosure and diet of the frog?

Temperatures, water, humidity, decor, substrate, vitamins, feeder insects, lighting, size of the frog ,ect.

The more information you include, the better and quicker we can help.


----------



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

ok, it´s not a problem.

this is the terrarium:









the cage size is 19x12x9 inches and she lives too with two dendrobates auratus









the frogs eat drosophilla melanogaster, hydei, crickets (size 0) and sometimes springtails.

the temperature on the floor is about 26ºC and the humidity goes always around 80-90% . the decoration is all with natural things, like plants, little rocks, java moss... the substrate has coco fiber at the top, and under it, there are peat moss with "akadama" and little volcanic rocks. the lighting is one "Energy efficient light bulb" with 26W. the frog size is 1,4 inches

it´s extrange, the other two frogs are perfect, so i thing th frog could come sick when i bought her

pics of my auratus... 



















thanks


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

She is most likely stressed from being in there with the Auratus. Put her in a quarantine tank and set up a new one just for her.


----------



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

hi!
i´m making a new terrarium since one week because in the future i would want to have a little group of vitattus, but it´s not finished yet. the frog continious badly, she has not moved in 5 hours.... i´m starting to thing that she has parasites because she is swollen, first she ate, but now not,, her colours have changed to grey, and with the stress of the travel and the new terrarium she could be weaker....

what do you think ??

thanks


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would seperate the vittatus and put it in a smaller planted enclosure right away.

If the 2 Auratus were already established in the tank, I would bet that stress is the main problem here.

If those Auratus were WC, then you may have some additional parasite or disease issues.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

miguel_dendrobatero said:


> hi!
> i´m making a new terrarium since one week because in the future i would want to have a little group of vitattus, but it´s not finished yet. the frog continious badly, she has not moved in 5 hours.... i´m starting to thing that she has parasites because she is swollen, first she ate, but now not,, her colours have changed to grey, and with the stress of the travel and the new terrarium she could be weaker....
> 
> what do you think ??
> ...


Frogs can swell up due to stress. Get her out of the enclosure containing the auratus!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Miguel.....How are your frogs? Just checked out this post and was just curious to see how things are going for you.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Really need to separate the auratus as well. They are 2 different morphs. 
There are quite a few "mixing" threads on the board.

Ok. Phil suprised you did not comment on the above. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/40870-so-you-want-reason-not-mix-species.html

-Beth


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Beth,

I covered in a round about way in my post.....stress, seperate...

I think he got the hint that his husbandry practices were wrong and that's why there are no follow up posts.

Hopefully he thinks a little differently and the frog is ok......we can hope.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess you did Phil.
Just worried that he would only separate the one instead of all of them.

I hope his vitattus is ok as well.

-Beth


----------



## miguel_dendrobatero (Jul 14, 2009)

hi everyone
sory but i couldnt answer before.

Bcs TX, i know my auratus are different morphs. but in this months, i've built two new terrariums, in one there are the green auratus with two more and 3 epipedobates anthonyi, in other, i have the blue auratus and one more and finelly in the new vivarium i have 3 vittatus. the sick vittatus now is healthy, i discovered that she has red leg and i could treat the frog 

-miguel


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I am glad she is better!

-Beth


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's great news!! If you can, post some pics of your tanks and frogs.


----------

